# Start Of A Rookery?



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

As many of you know, the 2-legged residents of Wolfwood are avid bird watchers and, this year, we've actually had several new (and protected!) varieties visit us. Great Blue Herons are regulars around here, with 3 or 4 being willing to share our 13 acre pond in relative peace. Tonight, we were watching the pond wind down for the night ... ducks & geese & herons collecting and tucking in their babies ... when a heron flew to the top of a tree. We watched him for a bit and then realized that the "top of the tree" is _ACTUALLY_ a *NEST (maybe 2)!!! * The beavers built the pond 15yrs ago - we built the house 11yrs ago - guess the herons have decided we're OKAY and they now want to live a little closer to dinner (the nearest Rookery is about 15miles away). This is a VERY exciting development here at Wolfwood and I'll be reporting it to Fish & Game, Audabon, & Cooperative Extension tomorrow!!!! Take a look


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Very, very , very cool!


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow! Looks like you live in paradise! Enjoy and keep us posted. I enjoy bird watching and sounds in my little yard and when I'm camping, especially near the water. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I thought you had some 4 legged creatures that were avid bird watchers/ aspiring bird eaters....









Sorry, just wanted the cats to get counted in this.









Very cool find in your own backyard!!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

VERY COOL! We have a huge rookery out on Rte 2. Lots of fun to watch the nests fill up in the evening!


----------

